# All demo kayaks on sale now at the CKS Rental Center in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

All of this years demo kayaks are now on sale. There are some great deals. Check out this Liquid Logic Remix 69 for only $475. http://www.whitewatertube.com/Liquid-Logic-Remix-69-_p_149.html

Many of the boats are barely used. Come down to the shop to see them all. They are all still available to demo as well.


----------

